# Bulldog Haven ADBA Show - Adel, IA - July 17th & 18th



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Bulldog Haven will be hosting 3 confirmation shows July 17th and 18th at the Dallas County Fairgrounds in Adel, Iowa. Sorry no weight Pulls this year. email questions to [email protected]

Judges: Sharon Sundy, Joe Daly and Elaine Dodge


----------

